# Eureka Reds Breeding



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So at my Dad's office once again today, working hard.

And decided to feed the tanks, I noticed that our Eureka Red cichlids have bred, the female is carrying the eggs in her mouth so now I have a decision to make.

Should I allow her to continue to care for the eggs until hatched in the 72 gallon with the others? Or should I isolate her into a separate tank. I know I could wait for her to have the fry and then make her "spit" into a net and isolate the babies as well. But what do you guys think would be best?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It really depends on a few things. Do you know exactly when the mating took place? I ask because after about two weeks you should have fry that can be housed in a fry saver or small grow out tank however any sooner and you'll need a tumbler to keep them in until the yolk sac is absorbed.

The last time I move my female yellow lab 9who had held her fry for 4 weeks) to a 10 gallon tank to let her spit on her own she ate all but 6 fry which I managed to save before I moved her back into the main tank.

If she spits in the main tank you'll be lucky to have any survivors.

I have a one more question. Does you Dad have any other male cichlids in the same tank? If he does there is a strong possibility these could be hybrid fry. Trust me I know this from experience.
--
Paul


----------

